# DNR reminds deer hunters of license structure



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Contact: DNR Licensing, 517-284-6057
Agency: Natural Resources
Oct. 26, 2015

With Michigan's archery deer season in full swing and firearm season set to begin Nov. 15, the Department of Natural Resources reminds hunters of changes to the state's hunting license structure that took effect in 2014.

Available deer licenses include:


*Single deer license*, valid throughout archery, firearm and muzzleloader seasons. This license has replaced the separate archery and firearm licenses. Hunters who buy a single deer license may not buy a second single deer license or the deer combo license.

*Deer combo license*, which includes two kill tags, one regular and one restricted. Hunters who want two deer licenses must buy the deer combo license instead of the single deer license. The deer combo license is valid for use during the archery, firearm and muzzleloader seasons. A hunter can use both kill tags in the firearm seasons, both in the archery season or one in each season.

*Antlerless deer license*, available based on license quotas set for each Deer Management Unit (DMU).

To see how the single deer and deer combo licenses may be used in each deer season, based on which DMU a hunter wishes to hunt, see the Antler Point Restriction Regulations map and chart on pages 32 and 33 of the 2015 Hunting and Trapping Digest.

A base license now is required for all hunters. The base license provides critical funding for habitat and conservation work on both public and private land and supports the work of conservation officers and field staff to ensure safe, legal hunting practices are followed. The purchase of a base license includes small game hunting. Whether they choose to hunt small game or not, hunters' base license dollars will be used to enhance and expand hunting opportunities, which benefits hunters of all species.

More information about Michigan’s hunting license structure – including license prices, frequently asked questions and details about how license dollars will be invested – is available at www.michigan.gov/dnr under "In the Know."

For more details about hunting seasons, licenses and regulations, see the Hunting and Trapping Digest and Antlerless Deer Digest at www.mi.gov/dnrdigests.

Those who have questions or need help determining which licenses to buy may contact their nearest DNR Customer Service Center.

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state’s natural and cultural resources for current and future generations. For more information, go to www.michigan.gov/dnr.


----------

